# طالبة مساااااااااااااااعدة سريعة



## ضحكة مؤمنة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهازيكو يا هندسة يا احلى قسم فى الدنياانا عاوزة مساعدة يااااااااااااااارب الاقيهاانا عليا ريبورت عن التكليخ وعاوزة اى حاجة متعلقة بيها وموش عارفة اجيبها خالصممكن حد يساعدنىكل سنة وانتو طيبين بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديدوسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكو


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمديلا يا جماعة عايزة مساااااااااااااااااااااعدة


----------



## eng.asa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اصبري دقتين برفع الملفات


----------



## eng.asa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

http://ifile.it/9ifc7zl/Desktop.zip ده لينك لمجموعة كتب واي شيء [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مافيش حاجة موجودة للتحميل فين لينك التحميل يا اختى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اللينك اللى محطوط موش لاقية فيه اشارة للتحميل


----------



## eng.asa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

في اخر الصفحة اضغطي علي request download ticket


----------



## م/هاني مصطفى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لكل ملك تاج وتاج الهندسة هندسة انتاج
اي حد يحتاج اي حاجة عن الانتاج وخصوصا عمليات التشغيل التقليدي واللاتقليدي وعن الcnc يراسلني وانا تحت امره0
ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال يعيش ابد الدهر بين الحفر وبالنسبة للعضو او العضوة اللي عاوز يعمل ريبورت عن التجليخ يحددلي وقت معين وانا على اتم الاستعداد0


----------



## م/هاني مصطفى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اه نسيت كمان اقول ان اللي عاوز الريبورت يا ريت يقولي عاوزه بالانجليزي ولا بالعربي؟؟ اوك؟؟
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا كل اللى عاوزاه يافندم تقرير كامل عن التجليخ بس ياريت انهاردة عشان لازم اذاكره عشان اوديه بكرة باذن الله التقرير عاوزاه بالعربى وياريت يكون فيه رسم للمكن

وجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله الف خير على التعاون


----------



## eng.asa (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ضحكة مؤمنة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا كل اللى عاوزاه يافندم تقرير كامل عن التجليخ بس ياريت انهاردة عشان لازم اذاكره عشان اوديه بكرة باذن الله التقرير عاوزاه بالعربى وياريت يكون فيه رسم للمكن
> 
> وجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله الف خير على التعاون


_اولا انا مهندس ثانيا وايه الفايدة من ان واحد يعملك التقرير وحضرتك تقرأية الفايدة من التقرير هي ازاي تعرفي توصلي للمعلومة ومش معني ان حد يعطيك مساعدة ان تطلبي منه كمان يعملهوك وان كان المعني انه بيحاول يفتح لحضرتك الطريق الي هتقدري عن طريقة توصلي للمعلومة الكاملة باذن الله_


----------



## م/هاني مصطفى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسف والله يا ضحكة مؤمنة النهاردة توفي خالي وانا لسة راجع حالا من برة انا عارف اني قد وعدتك واخلفت موعدي بس والله العظيم مش بايدي وعلى فكرة انا ماكنتش هجيبه جاهز من برة انا كنت هعملهولك مخصوص0 بس ان شاء الله تتعوض في حاجة تانية ولا اراكم الله مكروها في عزيز عليكم0 سلام


----------



## eng.asa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

م/هاني مصطفى قال:


> انا اسف والله يا ضحكة مؤمنة النهاردة توفي خالي وانا لسة راجع حالا من برة انا عارف اني قد وعدتك واخلفت موعدي بس والله العظيم مش بايدي وعلى فكرة انا ماكنتش هجيبه جاهز من برة انا كنت هعملهولك مخصوص0 بس ان شاء الله تتعوض في حاجة تانية ولا اراكم الله مكروها في عزيز عليكم0 سلام


البقاء لله انا لله وانا الية راجعون
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله هتعملها التقرير اوكي


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.asa قال:


> _اولا انا مهندس ثانيا وايه الفايدة من ان واحد يعملك التقرير وحضرتك تقرأية الفايدة من التقرير هي ازاي تعرفي توصلي للمعلومة ومش معني ان حد يعطيك مساعدة ان تطلبي منه كمان يعملهوك وان كان المعني انه بيحاول يفتح لحضرتك الطريق الي هتقدري عن طريقة توصلي للمعلومة الكاملة باذن الله_


 
لالا خالص يا فندم حضرتك فهمتنى غلط
اولا معذرة اخى الكريم انا كنت فاكرة الاول المتحدث فتاة معذرة مرة ثانية

ثانيا احنا يمكن التقارير عندنا بتبقى غريبة لاننا احنا اللى بيبقى معانا التقرير والدكتور بيناقشها معانا يعنى كده كده هذاكره كويس جدا وانا مطلبتش الا من عشمى فى الملتقى اللى قدملى مساعدات كثيرة جدا فى فهم العديد من الاشياء فى القسم عندى
وجزاكم الله خيرا ومعذرة مرة اخرى



م/هاني مصطفى قال:


> انا اسف والله يا ضحكة مؤمنة النهاردة توفي خالي وانا لسة راجع حالا من برة انا عارف اني قد وعدتك واخلفت موعدي بس والله العظيم مش بايدي وعلى فكرة انا ماكنتش هجيبه جاهز من برة انا كنت هعملهولك مخصوص0 بس ان شاء الله تتعوض في حاجة تانية ولا اراكم الله مكروها في عزيز عليكم0 سلام


 
ياااااااااااااااه لا اله الا الله_لا والله هذا ليس اخلاف وعد كان الله فى العون انا الحمد لله عرفت ازاى ادور من خلال الانترنت وجبت موضوع لاباس به عن التجليخ
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا جدا وان شاء الله ربنا يجعل هذه النية بميزان حسناتك وجزاكم الله خيرا ورحم الله خالك ونقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود الى جنات الخلود وجعله من المقربين


----------



## eng.asa (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ضحكة مؤمنة قال:


> لالا خالص يا فندم حضرتك فهمتنى غلط
> اولا معذرة اخى الكريم انا كنت فاكرة الاول المتحدث فتاة معذرة مرة ثانية
> 
> ثانيا احنا يمكن التقارير عندنا بتبقى غريبة لاننا احنا اللى بيبقى معانا التقرير والدكتور بيناقشها معانا يعنى كده كده هذاكره كويس جدا وانا مطلبتش الا من عشمى فى الملتقى اللى قدملى مساعدات كثيرة جدا فى فهم العديد من الاشياء فى القسم عندى
> ...


علي العموم مفيش اي مشكلة بس انا مسعدتي لجميع الناس لو كان في مستطاعي من ابحاث علمية ودورات في البرامج وغير ذلك وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك "ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا"


----------



## على المهدى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحمد لله وجدت زميل*



م/هاني مصطفى قال:


> لكل ملك تاج وتاج الهندسة هندسة انتاج
> اي حد يحتاج اي حاجة عن الانتاج وخصوصا عمليات التشغيل التقليدي واللاتقليدي وعن الcnc يراسلني وانا تحت امره0
> ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال يعيش ابد الدهر بين الحفر وبالنسبة للعضو او العضوة اللي عاوز يعمل ريبورت عن التجليخ يحددلي وقت معين وانا على اتم الاستعداد0


 


الأخ مصطفى
تقربيا طريقنا واحد بس أنا عندى مشكلة أنى لا أجلس يوميا الى النت
هندسة أنتاج ماشى - cnc - اى عمليات تنفيذية برضة ماشى - والتروس
بس الوقت ليس عندى وقت تقربيا
وبرضة مستعد لأى شىء واى خدمة
وفرصة سعيدة هذا اللقاء


----------



## على المهدى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا فى أختصار الأسم - مهندس هانى مصطفى


----------



## على المهدى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

البقاء لله فى وفاة خال الأخ هانى مصطفى
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## emaf (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
المعلومات التى تطليونها معظمها موجود فى كتب 16 ASM HANDBOOK VOLUME او كتاب Manufacturing Processes for Engineering Materials, 5th ed..pdf او كتاب McGraw-Hill Machining and Metalworking Handbook
والكتب دى عندى لكن اعرف كيف يتم رفع هذه الملفات


----------



## ELGAMAL (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اساعدك بس انا مش عارف اساعدك ازى التجليخ اصلة عملياتة كتير


----------

